# How to get a job in account industry?



## sovichea (Jan 16, 2013)

I've moved to Australia on prospective marriage visa also I already got my wedding certificate. However, I did try to apply for job around my city but there no luck. What should I do?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Keep applying that is all you can do. You also need to look at your resume and make sure it is Australianised. The job market in Australia is very tough at the moment. Would you consider doing work outside your field?

Also when you say accounts do mean bookkeeping, accounts payable and accounts receivable? Or do you mean Accountant?

Also which city are you in? Some cities are harder than others.


----------



## sovichea (Jan 16, 2013)

Mish said:


> Keep applying that is all you can do. You also need to look at your resume and make sure it is Australianised. The job market in Australia is very tough at the moment. Would you consider doing work outside your field?
> 
> Also when you say accounts do mean bookkeeping, accounts payable and accounts receivable? Or do you mean Accountant?
> 
> Also which city are you in? Some cities are harder than others.


I am willing to do the job outside my field, however, I was an account payable accountant in my country.
Could u pls give me some tips on how to work my resume to be more effective?
Btw I am living in brisbane atm


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sovichea said:


> I am willing to do the job outside my field, however, I was an account payable accountant in my country.
> Could u pls give me some tips on how to work my resume to be more effective?
> Btw I am living in brisbane atm


In Australia we don't have stuff like age, marital status, religion etc.

With your resume it is not what you actually did in your job but what skills you acquired. So for each job briefly say something like "I did accounts payable for a medium size xxx business where I processed xx transactions per month and did xyz". Then after that put skills that you acquired and how you demonstrated them ie. You could have rapid learner or excellent communication skills or you could have something about team work or your accuracy rate.

The good thing you have going for you is that a lot of recruitment agencies look after admin work. You could look for some recruitment agencies and submit your resume to them.

The thing about Brisbane is that we had a lot of public servants lose their jobs a couple of years ago when the government changed.

It is just a matter of keep trying and not to give up.


----------



## sovichea (Jan 16, 2013)

Mish said:


> In Australia we don't have stuff like age, marital status, religion etc.
> 
> With your resume it is not what you actually did in your job but what skills you acquired. So for each job briefly say something like "I did accounts payable for a medium size xxx business where I processed xx transactions per month and did xyz". Then after that put skills that you acquired and how you demonstrated them ie. You could have rapid learner or excellent communication skills or you could have something about team work or your accuracy rate.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll try my best on this


----------



## jemppy (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi there,

Have you had any luck?

I agree with what was said above, you need to ensure your cv is tailored to australia, i found a example which is a good starting point
By searching "australian cv template" in google. (Sorry i'm not allowed to post links)

Then sign up for an agency, perhaps Hays or page personnel given your accounts payable background.

The best way to do this is to find a suitable job on seek and phone the number they normally give you at the bottom of the ad to ask any questions, make sure you have a couple of relevant questions and be ready to explain your background and why you think you are suitable. Hopefully they'll ask you to come in to meet them.

Ask them for their advice on the cv when you see them and they will hopefully make some suggested improvements.

In the meantime consider signing up to some relevant training courses
Or potentially signing up for some volunteer work, again seek helps here.

Good luck


----------

